# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Anyone know a good asbestos remover in Sydney?

## ozgti

Hi there, 
I need some asbestos removed in the bathroom, kitchen and laundry before I renovate. Can anyone suggest a good asbestos remover in Sydney? Also how can I tell if the concrete floor in the bathroom has asbestos?

----------


## paddyjoy

As always get a few quotes however I have used first choice asbestos removal before, professional and good price. Would recommend getting a quote from them. 
Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Do you mean  a concrete slab or compressed sheet flooring on a timber frame

----------

